# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Впечатлило...

## Stefko

Процесс постройки больших моделей http://www.su27.de/seite1.htm

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Огромный труд!
Коллеги, давно тяготят большие RC модели. Вот сейчас Спитфайр доделываю с размахом 1,25 м.
Но стенд - своя, особая песня...

----------


## Жоржич

Какой огромный труд... И он ещё и летает...!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fencer

Модели-копии самолетов,выпускавшихся на КнААЗ.По порядку: Р-6 (АНТ-7) (летающая модель-копия,его фотографии в полете позже), ДБ-3 (ЦКБ-30), ДБ-3Ф (Ил-4), Ли-2, ВЕГА-2, летающая модель (на КНААЗ не выпускалась), МиГ-15, МиГ-17, Су-7Б, Су-17 на праздновании 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).

----------


## Fencer

> Модели-копии самолетов,выпускавшихся на КнААЗ.По порядку: Р-6 (АНТ-7) (летающая модель-копия,его фотографии в полете позже), ДБ-3 (ЦКБ-30), ДБ-3Ф (Ил-4), Ли-2, ВЕГА-2, летающая модель (на КНААЗ не выпускалась), МиГ-15, МиГ-17, Су-7Б, Су-17 на праздновании 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

> Какой огромный труд... И он ещё и летает...!!!


Полеты модели-копии Р-6 (АНТ-7) на праздновании 80-летия КнААЗ 16 августа 2014 года на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Дзёмги).

----------


## Fencer

Модели самолетов России, СССР. http://aviaforum.ru/threads/modeli-s...ii-sssr.43576/

----------


## FraGmeNt

действительно впечатляют, такой увидишь - без проблем спутаешь с настоящим.

----------


## Fencer

Домашний ангар обустроил у себя в квартире благовещенец

----------


## OKA

Полёт и его печальный финал :




Отсюда : 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOM...rYasZDg/videos

----------


## FLOGGER

> Полёт и его печальный финал


Очень жалко парня, такой труд накрылся прямо на его глазах! Убиться можно! И модель очень жаль, здорово летала!

----------


## OKA

> Очень жалко парня, такой труд накрылся прямо на его глазах! Убиться можно! И модель очень жаль, здорово летала!


Следующая будет совершеннее)) "Опыт, сын ошибок трудных..." и т.д.))


Ещё про самолётик ))

----------


## OKA

Кста, так создаются и делаются мечты))

     


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONpSfeZA6Uk




Модель Ан-225 "Мрия" — Паркфлаер

----------


## OKA

Интересная модель))


Ещё "красоты в ленту" )) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aex06p3hFYE

----------


## OKA

Множество роликов с большими RC-моделями для просмотра в праздничные(или после) дни)) :

https://www.youtube.com/user/RCScaleAirplanes/videos

----------


## OKA

Анонсы мероприятий с участием "Русджета" :

Календарь РусДжет |

Познавательный сайт))

----------


## OKA

Ролик от них :





Вот ещё интересное :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-Yy-28osL4

----------


## OKA

> Множество роликов с большими RC-моделями для просмотра в праздничные(или после) дни)) :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/RCScaleAirplanes/videos


Познавательно :

Копии, полукопии - Cамолёты - Общий

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Ещё про модельки )) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfHExG8xYqc

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Техпроцесс))

----------


## OKA

Дубль два))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/photo-69502755_4572...83%D1%80%D0%B5

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Просто хорошая работа одного из друзей, вполне подходящая для 9 мая. Ил-4 (ДБ-3) в 48-м масштабе. Реальный борт, 4 февраля 1943 года перелетел с нашего завода на аэродром Хурба, 24 марта совершил первый боевой вылет. 15 мая того же года не вернулся с боевого задания... https://m.vk.com/wall-124542095_535?...80%D0%B1%D0%B0

----------


## OKA



----------

